# Danny Elfman/Tim Burton Musicbox free mp3



## SkellingtonGhost (Jun 30, 2010)

don't have $1000 to buy the box? then download the songs for free i warn you it's ALOT of songs and data and when you download use reguler download you dont need to sign up for anything I love how it has ALL the music for NB4C from the bits that are not on the soundtrack just movie and has instramenals and demos 

http://soundtrackzone.blogspot.com/2011/05/danny-elfman-tim-burton-25th.html list of songs
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=thz5UxCi links to download

the NB4C demos are on "Curious And Curiouser" and the instramenals are on "Notes And Notations"


----------

